# Yeah I don't know



## kletus (Sep 14, 2015)

Any clue? I know there is probably 100 different things. The leaves look ok but the stems are a purplish colorView attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1442265304.490137.jpg


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Sep 14, 2015)

Strain related


----------



## kletus (Sep 14, 2015)

So you don't think there is any problem?


----------



## kletus (Sep 14, 2015)

I just tested the water. Ppm = 790, ph is 5.4 water temp is about 74*


----------



## EDAW004 (Sep 14, 2015)

If this is purple kush looks great,normal


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2015)

Lots of strains show purple stems. I don't think it is a problem if the plant is otherwise healthy.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 14, 2015)

2 of my 5 bubblicious are showing purple stems now.


----------



## kletus (Sep 14, 2015)

Some of the leaves are yellowing and dying but they are most mostly the older little ones. Will take some pics when the lights come back on. Just kind of paranoid because my mentor is MIA and I know next to nothing other than a book and lots of YouTube videos


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 16, 2015)

The pH is a little low. It depends on what medium style grow you are doing but for any of them, you don't want the pH to get below 5.4 for any length of time. In hydro grows, its not a problem and even beneficial for the pH to drift across the spectrum of the acceptable pH range. In organics or synthetically fed "natural soil" It works best to have the pH stay around the 6.5pH area. If in hydro style grow or "soilless medium", the pH should stay around 5.8 to get best results.

*If you are growing in organic or "natural soil", then the pH of 5.4 is a significant problem*, and I would recommend that you get some dolomite lime to mix into the soil. I have seen a friend's plants get purple stems when he was growing in FFOF soil, and when he applied the lime it went away. However, it is quite possible for it to be a genetic trait if the strain is a "blue" or "purple" strain.


----------



## kletus (Sep 18, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> The pH is a little low. It depends on what medium style grow you are doing but for any of them, you don't want the pH to get below 5.4 for any length of time. In hydro grows, its not a problem and even beneficial for the pH to drift across the spectrum of the acceptable pH range. In organics or synthetically fed "natural soil" It works best to have the pH stay around the 6.5pH area. If in hydro style grow or "soilless medium", the pH should stay around 5.8 to get best results.
> 
> *If you are growing in organic or "natural soil", then the pH of 5.4 is a significant problem*, and I would recommend that you get some dolomite lime to mix into the soil. I have seen a friend's plants get purple stems when he was growing in FFOF soil, and when he applied the lime it went away. However, it is quite possible for it to be a genetic trait if the strain is a "blue" or "purple" strain.



Got the PH up to 6.3 now just waiting to see what happens. The leaves are looking better but the purple is still there. Guessing it might be a genetics thing


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2015)

It may take some time for it to go away IF it isn't just a genetic trait. but if the leaves are looking healthier then you are going in the right direction.


----------

